# Wireless Shutterboss compatible with 6D MKii?



## daphins (Oct 16, 2017)

Anyone know if the Shutterboss II, or Wireless Shuttboss II (3-pin connectors) are compatible with the 6D MKii? Can't find it confirmed anywhere, but don't know why they wouldn't work?


----------

